# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Πτηνοφοβια

## selana

εχω πτηνοφοβια. φοβαμαι ολα τα πτηνα, ζωντανα, νεκρα, βαλσαμωμενα.

δεν θελω να τα βλεπω. δεν μπορω να κατσω σε εξωτερικο χωρο να πιω καφε, δεν μπορω να παω μια βολτα εξω.

κανω σαν χαζη, τρεχω, τσιριζω, κλαιω.


το εχω απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου. καθως περνανε τα χρονια χειροτερευει.

ειμαι 27 χρονων. εχει κανεις παρομοιο προβλημα?

τι μπορω να κανω?

που να παω να με βοηθησουνε?

ευχαριστω,

----------


## keep_walking

> Birds, especially pigeons, are a common object of phobic fears. This is a big problem for those who are affected, because birds are highly mobile, and although they seldom if ever enter a building except by accident, they can appear almost anywhere outdoors at any time. People with severe phobias about birds may find themselves confined to their homes, scarcely daring to open a window or a door in case a bird should swoop down.
> 
> As with other phobias, it is important to establish what exactly triggers the feelings of fear. With birds it may be the fluttering wings, the way they move, the way pigeons in particular walk fearlessly towards people, hoping for food. It may be the texture of feathers, or the fear of disease, or indeed any combination of these.
> 
> Once this is clear in your mind, you need to work out what you are capable of bearing now, and what you would like to be able to do in the future. A gradual series of self-exposure steps can then be put together, like this one for someone with severe pigeon phobia:
> 
> Step 1: Draw a small rough pigeon shape on a piece of paper. 
> Step 2: Work up to the biggest and most accurate version you can manage. 
> Step 3: Look at black and white photos of pigeons. 
> ...



Δεν ξερω...πρωτη φορα το ακουω...αλλα πρεπει να πας σε εναν ειδικο να σε βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισεις αυτην την φοβια...σιγουρα πρεπει αφου σου δημιουργει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα.

----------


## maria...

lol proth fora akouo gia ptinofovia.lol

----------


## anasaparalia

βοηθειαααααααααααααα!
Χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν και άλλοι. δεν αντεχω τα πουλια.και οτι εχει σχεση με φτερα. ακομα και τα ψευτικα τα πασχαλινα.
δωστε καποιοι τα φωτα σας που μπορουμε να απευθυνθούμε σε τι γιατρό; είμαι 36 χρονων και μου καταβαλει αρνητικα όλη μου τη ζωη.δεν περπαταω εξω. δεν παω τα παιδια μου σε παιδικη χαρα. φοβαμαι να περπαταω.και ψυχολογικα δεν αντεχω άλλο.βοηθειαααααααααααααα α.

----------


## cptstathis

Καλησπερα,ευτυχως βρηκα και καποιους που να εχουν την ιδια φοβια με εμενα.Ειμαι 18 χρονων και αντιμετωπιζω τα ιδια προβληματα με εσας.Φοβαμαι πολυ τα πτηνα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Δεν μενω στην Αθηνα,αλλα οταν πρεπει να επισκεφτω την πρωτευουσα για δουλειες 
αγχωνομαι πολυ γιατι η Αθηνα ειναι γεματη απο περιστερια.Παντου περιστερια.
Επισης στην Θεσ/νικη που σπουδαζω δεν βγαινω εξω την μερα αλλα μονο το βραδυ.Ευτυχως στην πολη καταγωγης μου δεν εχει και πολλα απο αυτα γιατι δε θα ηξερα τι να κανω.
Ξερει κανεις αν αυτη η φοβια θεραπευεται????

----------


## g_alex

Η ζωοφοβία γενικά, σε αντίθεση με το άγχος που είναι μια γενικευμένη και αόριστη φοβία, είναι απ΄ όσα γνωρίζω μια αρκετά εύκολα θεραπεύσιμη κατάσταση με την κατάλληλη ψυχοθεραπεία. Σχετίζεται συνήθως με ζώα που ζουν στο αστικό περιβάλλον-καθώς τις τίγρεις και τα λιοντάρια λίγο πολύ αν τα συναντήσουμε όλοι θα φοβηθούμε- και που κάπως εντυπώθηκαν με αρνητικό τρόπο στη συνείδηση κάποιου ανθρώπου. ΓΙα παράδειγμα εμένα πιτσιρικά με είχαν κυνηγήσει 2 σκυλιά και τη γλίτωσα σκαρφαλώνοντας σε ένα δέντρο. Από τότε, αν και αγαπάω τα ζώα, τα μεγάλα σκυλιά τα κρατάω σε κάποια απόσταση. Αν νιώθετε πως αυτη η κατάσταση σας επιβαρύνει την κοινωνικότητά σας και τη ζωή σας γενικά, απευθυνθείτε σε κάποιο γιατρό, γιατί απ τη στιγμή τπου είνια γνωστό το αντικείμενο του φόβου σας, η θεραπεία θα είναι και πιο σύντομη.

----------


## ilias22

i fovia auti 8erapeuete opos kai oles i fovies apla prepi na to epeksergastis monosou kala to an 8es na ksekinisis tin 8erapia dn einai eukoli me liga logia 8a prepi na polemisete me tin fovia sas prin 2 xronia tin polemisa kai egw.tora pos polemame mia tetia fovia eksikio8ite me autin se proto stadia min er8ete se amesi epafi me ta ptina pigenete se mia platia me periteria px kai prospa8iste na eistai oso pio konta ginete paralila 8a prepi na parete ena poupoulo mporite na brite apo pet shop na klisete ta matia kai na to psilafisete argotera me anixta matia opios to kanei auto 8a dei amesa apotelesmata apo tin proti ebdomada kiolas.kai na 8imaste OLES I FOVIES EINAI STO MIALO MAS EKSIKIOSOU ME AUTES KAI KSEPERASE TIS.

----------


## predator

Eγω παθαινω το ιδιο με τα εντομα,οχι ολα κυριως ακριδες κατσαριδες,δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω,δεν ειναι φοβος με την εννοια του αγχους,ειναι ανατριχιασμα,μου σηκωνονται οι τριχες

----------


## Kim_Sara

Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο! Είμαι 20 χρονών. Από όταν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, είχα πάντα αυτή τη φοβία. Με τον καιρό γινόταν όλο και πιο έντονη. Και μόνο η αναφορά σε αυτό το θέμα, μου προκαλεί τρομερό στρες και σφίξιμο στο στομάχι (ήδη νιώθω τάση για εμετό). Από πολύ μικρή είχα τακτικά εφιάλτες με πτηνά, πράγμα που με έκανε να ξυπνάω κλαίγοντας. 
Σίγουρα επηρεάζει την κοινωνική μου ζωή αφού δεν μπορώ να σταθώ σε εξωτερικούς χώρους, ή φοβάμαι να περάσω κάτω από τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ. Αν ωστόσο πρέπει να βγω στο κέντρο ας πούμε, θέλω να είναι καλυμμένα τα χέρια, τα πόδια και το κεφάλι μου.
Αντιδρώ πολύ έντονα όταν δω κάποιο πτηνό κάπου γύρω μου . Με πιάνει κρίση πανικού, φωναζω, έχω ταχυκαρδία, τρέμουλο και κλαίω.
Καταλαβαίνω αυτούς που λένε πως πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσω. Σίγουρα σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει να ζει έτσι. Ωστόσο ακόμα και το να σκεφτώ ένα πτηνό μου δημιουργεί τρομερό πρόβλημα. Επομένως έχω απορρίψει τελείως το ενδεχόμενο να έρθω σε επαφή ή να δοκιμάσω να φάω πουλερικά, ή ακόμα και να τα δω σε φωτογραφία. 
Στεναχωριέμαι που υποφέρουν κι άλλοι από αυτό. Όμως ταυτόχρονα παίρνω κουράγιο. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο από το να είσαι μόνος...

----------


## Kanakas

Πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις οπωσδήποτε. Τα πουλιά είναι παντού στο περιβάλλον μας, και ιδιαίτερα την ημέρα, και δεν μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις. Επίσης τα καημένα είναι πολυ μικρότερα από εμάς και πολύ αδύναμα για να μπορούν να μας κάνουν κάποιο κακό. Μπορούν να γίνουν και πολύ φιλικά. Αν ταΐζεις τακτικά τα περιστέρια στο τέλος σε μαθαίνουν και μαζεύονται γύρω σου όταν εμφανίζεσαι. Πρέπει να ψάξεις βοήθεια οπωσδήποτε.

----------

